# To biowheel or not?



## ceejec (Dec 8, 2011)

Hi guys,
I'm just wondering if I should take out my biowheel currently running in my emperor 280 or keep it in.. I've been reading alot of things on the internet that it creates more nitrates. Feel free to let me know you're experiences with biowheels or bioballs and if they become "nitrate factories". 

PS. My tank size is 29g running since early nov '11. 
~30lbs LR in it w/ 20 lbs LS
2 O.Clownfish 
5 hermits
6 astrea snails

Thank you in advance


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

All our problems in SW tanks because we do not know (including myself) what is going biologically in our tanks.
read this stuff

e drawback to a powerfilter is that it cannot remove the very fine dissolved organic matter that a protein skimmer can and the nutrients are not actually exported unless the filter is cleaned.

http://www.aquahobby.com/articles/e_small_aquarium_filter.php

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## ceejec (Dec 8, 2011)

Oops, i forgot to mention I'm also running a skimmer. It just broke in a day ago and is pulling dark brown stuff out of my water, should I still keep the biowheel?


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

I would get rid of the bio wheel


----------



## Nightstar (Nov 26, 2011)

The filter will make more noise if you remove the biowheel, I wouldn't do it. There's a hysteria surrounding biological filtration of reef tanks which originated with wet/dry filtration employed in early Berlin style systems. Fact of the matter is the same processes occur in and on the live rock, sand and any other substrates. Your biowheel isn't going to harm anything and don't believe those who claim it's a "nitrate factory".


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

Nightstar said:


> The filter will make more noise if you remove the biowheel, I wouldn't do it. There's a hysteria surrounding biological filtration of reef tanks which originated with wet/dry filtration employed in early Berlin style systems. Fact of the matter is the same processes occur in and on the live rock, sand and any other substrates. Your biowheel isn't going to harm anything and don't believe those who claim it's a "nitrate factory".


I wouldn't go so far as to say don't listen but rather take it with a grain of salt. Canister filters CAN be nitrate factories, if you don't maintain them and let them fill up with gunk. Its the same with power filters that run biowheels. If you clean and maintain the filter it will do great in your tank as it will help with bacteria.


----------



## Nightstar (Nov 26, 2011)

While I think it's worthwhile listening I recommend against belief without reasonable grounds. Nitrobacter convert nitrite into nitrate as part of their metabolic process. These bacteria can live on any substrate in an aerobic environment. Population will be constrained by the available nitrite and oxygen. 

Biowheels, canister filters etc. are not "nitrate factories. I call BS.


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Good to know.


----------

